# enp



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

on fire ! 
4 night / 5 day trek  
all species cooperated  
tarpon / sharks up to 150lb
lots o reds /trout / snook 
good food / drink / camping weather  
---
loaded up 



arrival 


get to work ....


dinner


home sweet home 

lunch


stay out of the wa wa 


poontastic


gettin late


reallly late........ 


good times !


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Apparently you know "JACK!" Nice trip, thx for sharing.


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

Awesome. Looks like you had a good time


----------



## Bob_Rogers (Oct 14, 2009)

hell yes! my turn next weekend, thanks for posting.


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

Looks like good times!


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Nice, more info on the 1st skiff?


----------



## lucasmccurdy (Jan 9, 2013)

10K or Flamingo?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> Nice, more info on the 1st skiff?


dory cut down /modified
glass / plywood
flat bottom / tunnel 
jackplate
50hp TLDI

very versatile and has seen lots of fish
--------
10K
----
more pix coming.......


----------



## Semper Fly (Jun 11, 2011)

Looks like a great time was had. We head out for our camping weekend in December.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

> > Nice, more info on the 1st skiff?
> 
> 
> dory cut down /modified
> ...


Nice, I like it.


----------



## c_ronius (Mar 16, 2010)

> > > Nice, more info on the 1st skiff?
> >
> >
> > dory cut down /modified
> ...


Trip was awesome.

Thanks Tomahawk! The skiff is mine. I like what you have going on with the garvy... Very nice work.

The Sea Biscuit is a OD16 finished in 2002. Plans called for flat bottom, but I put in a 3 degree V with pocket drive. Anytide has been in it since day 1, and we've put a fish or two over the side for sure. I will be fishing from this boat until I can no longer fish. Hopefully you will feel the same about yours.  [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

That is sweet Lil, I thought that looked like an OD. 
The 18 is on my short list of next boats. It is such a versatile hull and I just love the old school looks of most of the Bateau designs. I truly love the building part of it, way more than I thought I would. I will probably always keep the first though.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

> > Nice, more info on the 1st skiff?
> 
> 
> more pix coming.......


Waiting brother...


----------

